# Watch-Like Wall Clocks



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

(vendor image by Red5)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I quite like them Red5 do quite a lot of quirky stuff, I also like the melting shelf clock


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

JoT said:


> I quite like them Red5 do quite a lot of quirky stuff, I also like the melting shelf clock


Oh the Dali clock? They are rather cool - can't say I rate the watch wall clock tho :thumbsdown:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

How's this for a watch wall clock?










This enormous SEIKO pocketwatch has hung in the Melbourne Central building in the Melbourne CBD for the last 20-odd years. It goes off every hour. It's something of an icon around here.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow thats great, wouldn't mind having that pocket watch!!!!

There is a nice automaton clock in Cheltenham shopping centre hanging from the ceiling, it is large and square and on the hour it plays a tune, and the front and sides has small doors which a mouse comes out of, then the snake at the top of the clock moves down and the mouse runs back inside, will try and put a pic up, it must have cost a packet!!

have a look here


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

And if you thought that was bad........ have a look here!! Joseph Knibb is turning is his grave....


----------

